# N.Brichardi Tank mates!



## Tenochteco (Jul 12, 2017)

Hello Folks!

After long period of hiatus (13 years or so :13 ) , I will be pretty soon back into the the hobby! Im afraid to be the newbie who has tons of the same old over asked questions, asked by many other people. I do however have the knowledge when it comes to biotopes, maintenance, equipment etc...

The reason I am here is beside to engage once again in the african cichlid world is to ask some simple questions.

I am planing to to have N.brichardi most likely on a 100 lit (around 23 gls) and basically I would like to know how many I can house and a (tanganyika) tank mate get along with N. Brichardi.

Thank you all for your kind answers.

Best wishes

IV


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

In that size tank I would make it a species tank...no tank mates.

Buy six juveniles and remove those that are rejected when a pair forms. Then the pair will fill the tank with and tolerate their own fry.

The tank is on the small side...is it 30 inches long?


----------



## Tenochteco (Jul 12, 2017)

Thank fof your reply!

I'm looking at 40 inches roughly. Mainly because space issues.


----------



## noki (Jun 13, 2003)

With the Brichardi group you basically have two choices unless the tank is quite large.

a) Buy some juvenile Brichardi and get a breeding pair then remove the others and keep two adults. When they become a pair the Brichardi will try to kill the other fish in a small tank, so they should be keep alone as a pair... soon thou you will get dozens of babies that will grow up in the tank, the fry do not have to be removed, but eventually you will get too many.

b) Have one Brichardi, you could keep with some other smaller Tangs like shellies or Julies. Since the tank seems to be rather small, choices are limited.


----------



## Tenochteco (Jul 12, 2017)

Thank you guys for all your answers. I now have an Idea as how mantain my N.brichardi. I can probably streach a bit of space in my living room and try to get a bigger tank so I can have more flexibility.

Thank you all again.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

Go for 72".


----------

